# Arthur Lourie Vs Arnold Schoenberg



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone know much about Arthur Lourie? Seems like he's doing a nicer version of what Schoenberg was doing around the same time. Does anyone know a chronology of who was doing what first?





Arthur Lourie - Two Poems for Piano, Op. 8 (1912)

I realize the formalization of Serialism sounds similar in some way to above. Doesn't sound as poetic thought to me.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't say I'm familiar with Lourié's music (thank you for posting the piano work; it's fascinating) but I know that in his capacity as a critic he was pretty disdainful of Schoenberg, who he thought of as an old-fashioned Romantic.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> Can't say I'm familiar with Lourié's music (thank you for posting the piano work; it's fascinating) but I know that in his capacity as a critic he was pretty disdainful of Schoenberg, who he thought of as an old-fashioned Romantic.


I'd be very curious to read some of these reviews.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> I'd be very curious to read some of these reviews.


The place to start is an essay Lourié wrote in 1928 entitled "Neogothic and Neoclassic," which was a sort of compare-and-contrast between Schoenberg and (who else?) Stravinsky. The latter, a friend of Lourié, comes out as the clear winner in this comparison, for all the reasons you would expect: Stravinsky's music is objective, unemotional, structural, etc. while Schoenberg's was subjective, hyper-psychological, free-form, and so on... in short, modern versus romantic.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Arthur Lourié ‒ Phoenix Park Nocturne





Arthur Lourie - Gigue for Piano (1924) [Score-Video]

Lourié was part of a Futurist group and you can hear the mechanical like mirroring of patterns that I don't I've heard until electronic music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> Arthur Lourié ‒ Phoenix Park Nocturne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two pieces are both beautiful and brilliant.


----------

